# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum Sancta Maria

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrisch Centrum Sancta Maria
Melverencentrum 111 
Sint-Truiden

Bezoek de website van Psychiatrisch Centrum Sancta Maria


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum Sancta Maria.*

----------


## mikriep

Ben 5 jaar geleden daar opgenomen voor 3 maanden.
Alles is echt heel positief verlopen
Ga wel nog naar de specialst daar en moet veel mecicatie nemen. Niet zo erg, ik voel me tenminste top in mijn vel

----------


## Debbie32

Ik heb ook een goede ervaring daar  :Smile:  goede begeleiding ook de crisis opvang top !

----------

